# Anavar PCT or not to PCT?



## miggs

Right, I have read loads regarding anavar, my question is would u run PCT or not, I know lots of guys on here say it's personal choice but I would like to hear your opinions pls.


----------



## Zorrin

It depends on how much anavar, and for how long. But I think, in most cases, you will benefit from PCT.

A month of anavar, say, and all you need is a couple of weeks of tamoxifen at a low dose afterwards. Compared to the cost of anavar,tamoxifen costs nothing. You won't need anything on-cycle with your anavar - there are no estrogen sides or anything when using anavar or turinabol.

How much anavar are you planning to use, and for how long?


----------



## miggs

Was planing on 100mg for about 8 weeks. What u think?


----------



## don1

miggs said:


> Was planing on 100mg for about 8 weeks. What u think?


You'll be fine without pct


----------



## deeconfrost

i ran 100mg and 75mg ed and i did no pct.everything was fine.only diffrence was AMAZING STRENGTH


----------



## flinty90

im not running a pct after taking anavar for 7 weeks at up to 150 mg per day.. just going to bridge for a few weeks with a small test dose then have a blast after christmas .. or if i dont do that i will just jab a couple of hcg shots per week for a couple of weeks !!!


----------



## miggs

Wicked!!!


----------



## liam0810

I did anavar for 8 weeks at 100mg up to end of May and it shut me down pretty hard. Never had shut down before so was really surprised when Var did as its not too harsh. If I do it again I'll definitely be doing a PCT


----------



## flinty90

liam0810 said:


> I did anavar for 8 weeks at 100mg up to end of May and it shut me down pretty hard. Never had shut down before so was really surprised when Var did as its not too harsh. If I do it again I'll definitely be doing a PCT


in what way were you shutdown mate ????


----------



## liam0810

No sex drive whatsoever, moody and tired. Went and had blood tests and shown I was shut down. PM'd Hackskii and he said that I should of ran HCG with it and I would of been ok, but by the time I had PM'd him he said it would be best to let it come back naturally. Came back about 8 weeks later


----------



## flinty90

liam0810 said:


> No sex drive whatsoever, moody and tired. Went and had blood tests and shown I was shut down. PM'd Hackskii and he said that I should of ran HCG with it and I would of been ok, but by the time I had PM'd him he said it would be best to let it come back naturally. Came back about 8 weeks later


thanks for the reply mate.. im steering more and more towards just bridging and not fcuk about .. might not come off ever again lol.. i no longer need my testicles anyway pmsl ~!!!


----------



## Zorrin

I'm running anavar at 100mg a day for 6 weeks. I willbe doing proper PCT, and I'm using HCG on cycle (but I'm also using a "rip blend" which contains trenbolone)

I recon you can get away with anything for 3 weeks, then you notice a little testicle shrinkage (without HCG).

I have to agree. Anavar is expensive, you need a big-ish dose, but it kicks ass strength-wise, and the muscle you add doesn't just dissappear into thin air. I find that it reduces my appetite. I didn't eat all morning today,but could only eat half a mcdonalds quarter pounder with cheese, and didn't touch my fries. I've been craving steaks, but not carbs. I'm thinking of steak and eggs right now!

I avoid a beer belly, but I'm 44. I had some fat round my middle that I was finding hard to shift. With this rip blend / anavar combo, I'm 3 weeks in and seeing my 6-pack again,if the light is right.

One final thing. i read that anavar particularly synergises with creatine. When I started adding 6g of CEE a day, I notice that I'm actually putting on quite a lot of hard muscle bulk on my shoulders. Nice big dry holes between my shoulder muscles - you could drink soup out of them if you had a straw. Muscles aren't just smooth and round anymore, they're getting little extra bumps and curves.

everytime I go to the bathroom and I catch my reflection, I'm thinking "nice arms,you old rogue!". I've done a few cycles in the past, but everything feels nice and hard. I keep feeling myself up, to the point where I'm getting a bit gay for myself.

I wish I could say I'm doing something special, diet-wise, but I'm not. I'm just not feeling like carbs much, eating a lot of eggs, fish, meat and whey shakes. 6 week cycles are good for me. I'm not bored yet - in fact I can't wait to blast my arms later, so I can look at them. What a narcissist I am!


----------



## liam0810

flinty90 said:


> thanks for the reply mate.. im steering more and more towards just bridging and not fcuk about .. might not come off ever again lol.. i no longer need my testicles anyway pmsl ~!!!


Ha ha mate the eunuch look is coming back in!


----------



## crfkid

miggs said:


> Right, I have read loads regarding anavar, my question is would u run PCT or not, I know lots of guys on here say it's personal choice but I would like to hear your opinions pls.


hi all, I am in the same boat as miggs, have heard PCT is necessary but then have heard it isnt that important.

i will be runnin a 30day anavar cycle (2 tablets per day for the first 15 days), and (3 per day for the last 15 days).

would a pct be needed as it is only an oral tablet, and one of the least harsher supplements?

Someone has told me that triazole would also be sufficient as a PCT for var aswell.

would like to hear your opinions!

thanks for your help, crfkid!


----------



## Hendrix

flinty90 said:


> thanks for the reply mate.. im steering more and more towards just bridging and not fcuk about .. might not come off ever again lol.. i no longer need my testicles anyway pmsl ~!!!


Is what I will be doing from now on, bridging on low doses untill ready for a decent cycle.


----------



## Akira

Zorrin said:


> A month of anavar, say, and all you need is a couple of weeks of tamoxifen at a low dose afterwards. Compared to the cost of anavar,tamoxifen costs nothing. You won't need anything on-cycle with your anavar - there are no estrogen sides or anything when using anavar or turinabol.


If there is no estrogen sides why would you run tamoxifen for pct??


----------



## under

To stop your boys being shutdown, whilst you may feel ok, without a blood test you are not going to know if you are shutdown or not just by how you feel. Imagine if you were only shutdown by 5% each time you used, you could still feel great until 12 to 18 months later you have now progressed to a harsher steroid and because of the earlier shutdown you may have a difficult time either recovering or even holding onto that newly gained muscle.


----------



## Akira

under said:


> To stop your boys being shutdown, whilst you may feel ok, without a blood test you are not going to know if you are shutdown or not just by how you feel. Imagine if you were only shutdown by 5% each time you used, you could still feel great until 12 to 18 months later you have now progressed to a harsher steroid and because of the earlier shutdown you may have a difficult time either recovering or even holding onto that newly gained muscle.


If your answering my question and from what I know tamoxifen is an is an inhibitor that binds to estrogen receptors in breast tissue therefore preventing more breast tissue from forming.

What does that have to do with your balls being shutdown?

I could be wrong so anyone can feel free to correct me.


----------



## David2012

Ive just ran anavar for 8 weeks, didnt go above 70mgs

ive got pct of nolva and clomid here, not actually even going to take them though

they both bring their own side effects, i feel great with no pct, i dont feel the need to risk more sides with the pct meds


----------



## Fat

David2012 said:


> Ive just ran anavar for 8 weeks, didnt go above 70mgs
> 
> ive got pct of nolva and clomid here, not actually even going to take them though
> 
> they both bring their own side effects, i feel great with no pct, i dont feel the need to risk more sides with the pct meds


You can still feel fine and have a suppressed htpa.. The only way to determine I believe is through blood tests so I would always proceed to PCT just to be on the safe side but its up to you.


----------



## retribution83

I don't see why you wouldn't run at least a basic clomid pct just to boost your t-levels a smidge

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## David2012

Fat said:


> You can still feel fine and have a suppressed htpa.. The only way to determine I believe is through blood tests so I would always proceed to PCT just to be on the safe side but its up to you.


i dont get why i should care though ?

if my hpta is supressed, all that pct does it help it recover quicker ?

so lets say my hpta is supressed, i dont notice it atall, i feel great, i have sex drive no problems getting hard etc, so ill just wait for it return to normal on its own without ingesting the poison of pct

thats my idea behind not doing pct for this small anavar course anyway


----------



## Fat

David2012 said:


> i dont get why i should care though ?
> 
> if my hpta is supressed, all that pct does it help it recover quicker ?
> 
> so lets say my hpta is supressed, i dont notice it atall, i feel great, i have sex drive no problems getting hard etc, so ill just wait for it return to normal on its own without ingesting the poison of pct
> 
> thats my idea behind not doing pct for this small anavar course anyway


Well when your hormones are all over the place and they will be you could get symptoms of depression, anxiety, acne and many others at any point post cycle so wouldn't you want to speed up the process of getting your hormone functioning normally? Your testosterone levels will currently be low so you're also risking losing your gains.

I believe 40mg Nolva ED for 4 weeks would be fine anyway.


----------



## David2012

I dont want to speed it up because i dont have any of those symptoms so there is nothing to speed up ?

Its only an anavar course, i added 3 pounds, i have got nothing to lose, it wasnt a mass gain cycle

So i can continue as normal feeling perfectly normal and fine, or i can take some poison that has many side effects including potential to effect vision and a hgell of alot of people report depression and anxiety on clomid, so why would i want to risk getting any of that when i dont need to

Makes sense to me to not bother with a pct


----------



## sunn

David2012 said:


> I dont want to speed it up because i dont have any of those symptoms so there is nothing to speed up ?
> 
> Its only an anavar course, i added 3 pounds, i have got nothing to lose, it wasnt a mass gain cycle
> 
> So i can continue as normal feeling perfectly normal and fine, or i can take some poison that has many side effects including potential to effect vision and a hgell of alot of people report depression and anxiety on clomid, so why would i want to risk getting any of that when i dont need to
> 
> Makes sense to me to not bother with a pct


In my opinion its not a one size fits all there are a number of side effects that come with aas yet we still take them I was concerned about the effect of clomid but I had no blurred vision or depression so you may not either and if that's the case then why not use it! Lol

Each to their own though if you feel ok then fair enough.


----------



## soob the dug

I done var at 100mg ed for 9 weeks.

during it i lost sex drive but my wife needed the break and i didnt pester her like i usually would.

when i stopped my sex drive returned no probs.

now on a test deca cycle and i cant get enough of that wonderful muff.....


----------



## d4ead

pct is a pile of bollocks


----------



## Akira

soob the dug said:


> I done var at 100mg ed for 9 weeks.
> 
> during it i lost sex drive but my wife needed the break and i didnt pester her like i usually would.
> 
> when i stopped my sex drive returned no probs.
> 
> now on a test deca cycle and i cant get enough of that wonderful muff.....


Same happened to me for 8 weeks @ 100mg but im on a test nd deca cycle and loving it.

I dont understand why use Nolva for PCT from a Var cycle though???


----------



## Ego

I'm running a 5-6 week cycle of prochem var. First week will be 50mg per day then the rest will be 100mg per day.

Iv got some 40mg oral test capsules aswel but not sure if I'm including them or saving them fr my next cycle mixed with var.

Iv been told if I add the test or not you will be better off adding a pct and I was told 3 weeks of Nolva will do the trick.

2 days at 40mg then the rest at 20mg per day.


----------



## Irishychev

Hello, starting to take anavar this week, could someone give me a bit of advice on how much I should take. I'm 5'10 and 12 stone 5, in good shape just looking to rip up and put on muscle, get bigger etc, do you think it's a good idea to take minstrel also with anavar? Cause I was planning on doing that

Thanks


----------



## Vibora

Anvar used in a dose of 80 mg/day suppressed endogenous testosterone by 67% after 12 weeks of therapy

http://jap.physiology.org/content/96/3/1055.full

Higher dosages will increase this suppression so I would still look at PCT options.



Akira said:


> If your answering my question and from what I know tamoxifen is an is an inhibitor that binds to estrogen receptors in breast tissue therefore preventing more breast tissue from forming.
> 
> What does that have to do with your balls being shutdown?
> 
> I could be wrong so anyone can feel free to correct me.


Nolva is a SERM the same as Clomid. Both block estrogen receptors in the hypothalamus and pituitary thereby stimulating the hypothalamus to, in turn stimulate the anterior pituitary gland to release gonadotrophic hormones --> increase in test production leading to faster normalization of the HPTA.


----------



## Fitness

It seems that those anti aromatizers are not relevant or have no use in the case of anavar because anavar doesnt aromatize in estrogen.

It seems to me like an intake of Zink Chelate, Vitamin D3+K2 could be used as PCT as they are natural testosterone boosters, aside of course HCG which is a hormone and thus a very potent pct substance.

What do you think guys what elsr can be used which is powerful and working in an anavar pct?


----------



## mamosixx

what dosage of nov should you recommend for a 50mg cycle for 4 to 5 weeks


----------



## Mogadishu

mamosixx said:


> what dosage of nov should you recommend for a 50mg cycle for 4 to 5 weeks


20mg ed for 2-3 weeks should do it.


----------



## lewdylewd

Irishychev said:


> Hello, starting to take anavar this week, could someone give me a bit of advice on how much I should take. I'm 5'10 and 12 stone 5, in good shape just looking to rip up and put on muscle, get bigger etc, do you think it's a good idea to take minstrel also with anavar? Cause I was planning on doing that
> 
> Thanks


Never take minstrels when on Var bro. Vice Versas are acceptable if you can source them.


----------



## Ekseliksis

Johnboracay said:


> I never understand why people run (HCG) While running gear. Logically....Why would you run HCG while running gear. Taking Test cuts of your natural Testostrone right...HCG Turns it back on correct. Using HCG While taking gear is sending a message to your body Test turn off... HCG Turn on. You are wasting HCG. There is no reason to take HCG While running a AAS cycle. One's says turn it on the others saying turn it off. You take (HCG) When you stop taking gear to bring your natural Testosterone back up. With an AAS cycle of 6 to 12 weeks HCG may not be necessary unless extreme doses of AAS were used or there is an existing problem of testicular atrophy or you are running a heavy oral only cycle. AAS cycles of 12 or more weeks should have HCG as a part of post cycle plan and I wil only use (HCG) At the end of a cycle if at all.


Is to stimulate the LH throught the cycle, which in turn creates ITT and keep your balls alive (also keeps you fertile among other things).

You run it throughout and not at the end because it is suppresive.

That beeing said in the past all my 12-16 week cycles were without hcg. Now at B&C I use it at 250iu EOD.


----------



## Matevz

Hello, how are you?

I am planning to take 80mg of anavar ED for 8 weeks. And i want to do PCT. what do you recomend me for PCT?

do you think i should take HCG during the cycle?

When should I take anavar? 80mg in once or split dosages through the day?

thank you, matevz


----------



## Jj1

Akira said:


> If your answering my question and from what I know tamoxifen is an is an inhibitor that binds to estrogen receptors in breast tissue therefore preventing more breast tissue from forming.
> 
> What does that have to do with your balls being shutdown?
> 
> I could be wrong so anyone can feel free to correct me.


 It does help with production of fsh and lh


----------

